# Italy trip



## wattapain

Hi , just planning (very loosely 8) ) a trip to Italy at the end of this month for about 2-3 weeks and was looking for a bit of advice re routes , campsites, must-sees etc.

My plan is to drive from Calais , through Eastern 
France, Switzerland then N Italy the lakes esp the smaller ones. 
Only been to Italy twice Venice, Rome - both v short stays, don't really like cities, but who wouldn't love those two?
Anyway, this will be our first longish trip in the mh ( going to the French trip next week though so will be asking lots of questions so watch out :lol: )
Have the ACSI card and have seen a few sites there that appeal.
don't want tp do any rigid planning as we like to 'go with the flow' so to speak, but a rough outline of where we're heading is probably a good idea I feel :roll: 
Also, we can't stay for longer than 3 weeks max as although we are recently retired :lol: :lol: , we'll have to be back to keep an eye on the allotment :roll: .

Any thoughts from you seasoned mh'ers out there?
Terri


----------



## devonidiot

Snap!!

If all goes well we're planning the same trip next month. For ideas try reading http://www.10000things.org.uk/fdchif.htm. A great read also a good guide for travelling that route.


----------



## wattapain

Hi thanks for the reply - but the link doesn't work


----------



## Rapide561

*Italy*

Hello

You might want to consider running Calais - Lille - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - Strasbourg - reduces the tolls.

I have just had an enjoyable morning at Lake Iseo (Brescia turn off on the A4) and can thoroughly recommend the place.

Russell


----------



## wattapain

Ok Russell, many thanks for that, will look at the map. 
booked the ferry though, so we're def going :lol: :lol: 
Like the look of lake Iseo - saw an interesting site called Riva San Pietro, not open till 1st May but that's Ok, have to kill some time on the way down :roll: . Don't think that'll be TOO difficult :roll: :lol: 8) 

Terri 8)


----------



## devonidiot

Sorry wattapain about link.

Try F-D-CH-I-F.

Couldn't reply earlier grandaughter was hogging laptop, wouldn't dare take it off her unless I wanted to be ignored by all in the house for at least two hours.


----------



## pneumatician

*Italy etc*

We sail on May 3rd and initial major destination will be Florence, we think.
Bin before and Rome Venice etc but only for a few days in each. Would like to delve a little deeper now. Daresay we wil stop at lake Trasimino when we turn north then probably across the Med Coast and into France to the Lot/Dordogne where we are meeting people mid June. Back end of June. Then out again in September.

Stopping at Cambride 1st then Blackthorne Farm on the 2nd a very steady lazt start.


----------



## sprokit

We're heading out immediately after the Peterborough show. Russell's route seems to make a lot of sense and I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not in a great hurry.
There seems to be a few of us heading for Italy end of April - beginning of May - maybe we should organise a meet somewhere - got any suggestions Russell?

Keith S


----------



## homenaway

wattapain said:


> Like the look of lake Iseo - saw an interesting site called Riva San Pietro, not open till 1st May but that's Ok,
> Terri 8)


Hi,

If that's the site at Marone on the east side of Lake Iseo we stayed there last year ACSI 10€ quite crowded in June but we got a lakeside pitch.

They have been doing a lot of new building so it should be quite smart now. The owner was very friendly.

Not much in the village but it's apparently worth going across to the car-less island of Monte Isola from the next place down the lake.

Pisogne at the top corner is quite interesting also Lovere if you can get there -don't go through the tunnel or you will miss it :lol:

enjoy your trip

Steve


----------



## wattapain

hi Steve, yes, think that's the one.
Many thanks for the suggestions, will definitely take them on board and look at them.
also, any suggestions on a couple of interesting stopovers on the way down? Either one nighters or poss a couple to chill for a bit.

Also to Keith, that's a great idea , we're sailing on 25th April - I'm up for it.

Terri 8)


----------



## Rapide561

*Italy*

Hello Wattapain

I will see you at the France rally and give a couple of pointers for the route I suggest. In addition to saving about 40 euros on tolls, you can fill up to the brim with diesel in Luxembourg for about 55pence per litre!

I always use the port - Strasbourg via Belgium and Luxembourg - it takes no longer and the mileage is virtually the same. If you don't like it you can always go back via Reims.

Next - a meet in Italy - we could do that - when are where? Should be still fairly quiet in early May with plenty of pitches available where ever.

We are heading to Siena for a couple of days at some point.

Russell


----------



## wattapain

Many thanks Russell - shall look forward to it.
Never been across the water in the MH before - lots of times in the car so don't suppose it'll be TOO different. 
See you next week,
Terri


----------



## aultymer

Just remember that you don't have to touch Switzerland ( and it's ridiculous charges) if you swing South in France to the south of Geneva towards Chamonix and the Mont Blanc Tunnel and enter Italy through the beautiful Val D'Aosta. You can then head to the lakes via Milan or head south to Genova and the west coast of Italy.

All the best lakes are in Italy!! 
Just ask Russell

I find the Swiss 'difficult' and expensive. ( I removed the 'rude' because maybe we were just unfortunate in the staff we met at the Holiday Inn, Geneva!!)


----------



## Pugwash

*Route to Italy*

The Chamonix - Mt Blanc tunnel - Val d'Aosta route is a great way to go, but don't go that way thinking it's cheaper than going through Switzerland. We were charged 41 Euros one-way through the tunnel last summer for our motorhome. Not a lot different to the Swiss road toll - and you canuse that as many times as you like for the year.

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## sprokit

> a meet in Italy - we could do that - when are where? Should be still fairly quiet in early May with plenty of pitches available where ever.


Hi Russell et al

I thought that as you know the area better than most of us, you could suggest a meeting place - as for when - how about sometime between about 4th to 8th May? I know I'm not in any hurry to be anywhere in particular, so somewhere round about that period would do.

Personally, I hope to be somewhere near Lake Garda by then, and will probably use that area as a base for visiting other parts (Venice, Milan etc - thanks for the train info Russell).

Take care all.

Keith S


----------



## wattapain

Sounds good to me, we also hope to be around that area then - lake Garda or Iseo and would love to hook up ( so to speak :lol: ) with other mhf'ers for a few days.

Terri 8)


----------



## Rapide561

*Italy*

Terri

We shall discuss next week and see it you can find a suitable spot.

Where I am based is OK. Close to Desenzano for trains to Venice etc etc, plenty of supermarkets and so on close by.

I have been here over three months so not all bad! LOL

Russell


----------



## eddied

*A trip to Italy*

 
Hi there, just a few additions to excellent advice already given, if following the best route which I agree is Channel - Lille - Mons - Charleroi-
Namur - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - Stasbourg - Colmar - Weil am Rhein - Basel - Luzern - Gothard - Chiasso/Como - Milano - wherever.
The Swiss vignette is valid all year, and is no more expensive than Mt. Blanc Tunnel.
This route also gives you numerous 'loitering' options :
The Belgian Ardennes
Luxembourg city
Stasbourg
Colmar
the Alsace wine villages between Strasbourg and Colmar;
if you cross the Rhine just before Mulhouse, by the Peugeot factory, you can avoid the busy centre of Basel, and 'loiter' in the southern Black Forest.
Around Lake Luzern is also good for a day or two, as is the area around
the top end of Lake Maggiore, reached from Bellinzona before you leave
Switzerland. Lugano is quite pretty, and then when you've crossed the border at Chiasso, explore around Lake Como for a day or two.
About best site for camping in Italy is :
www.camping.it
whilst for aree di sosta
www.guidacamper.it
www.pleinair.it

I would love to join up for a meet, but sods law says I am tied up 7 to 14 May
Anyway, benvenuti to all of you, and
Buona Pasqua.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## wattapain

Eddie, thank you so much for that very helpful post. 
That is just the info i will be needing and I am sure Russell will have lots more that will be very helpful. It'll be great to actually speak to him in the flesh so we can have a proper 2 way conversation.

You guys on this site are always fantastic - always ready to help out if you can
Terri :hello2:


----------



## 88757

Can thoroughly recommend Lago d'Iseo, much less commercialized than Garda. Another really nice lake about 15minutes drive from Riva del Garda is Lago di Ledro, up in the mountains, very scenic and great walks. 
Enjoy it all!!
Mary


----------



## 100734

We are also heading down to Italy at the end of the month. Would be interested in meeting up if you are arranging it somewhere suitable for Rvs.

Dave


----------



## wattapain

OK Dave, will speak to russell at the France rally and get back to you and the others who have expressed an interest in meeting.
Terri


----------



## 96798

Followed this thread with interest as we are of on 8th May and will probably follow the route given by Eddied. We have 9 weeks in all but want to spend 4/5 weeks coming back via Brincion or the Vale de Aosta.
Can you buy a Swiss vignette with a credit card or euros when you reach the border? Are there any must see places to go to or must see things to do on the route. What is the easiest route from Switzerland to Itay. Any recomended camp sites . We will be armed with some Camping Cheques, ACSI Card and with the CCC Freedom of Camping vouchers and the Aries book oh and with some cash of course. Any information would be appreciated. Hope there are not to many questions thanks.

John


----------



## eddied

Hello John, yes you can pay for the Swiss vignette in cash at the border, either €uro or Swiss Francs. I don't think I've ever paid by credit card.
As for the easiest most straightforward way into Italy, it is thru the Gothard, down to Bellinzona and Lugano, and cross the border at Chiasso/Como. This is all motorway from Basel.
Things to see/do on the way - see earlier posts on this topic.
Returning via Valle d'Aosta and/or Besancon - from Aosta you can go Aosta - Courmayeur - Mt.Blanc Tunnel - Chamonix - outskirts of Geneva and on; but you will have the 40+ €uro toll thru the tunnel.
Since you will already have acquired your Swiss vignette, you could go Aosta - Grand St.Bernard - Martigny - Montreux - Lausanne - Pontarlier into France, and on to Besancon - Vesoul. All very pretty, and a good lakeside Municipal site at Vesoul. From Vesoul very easy cross country to Langres - Troyes and on to the Channel via Reims.
A picturesque alternative to enter Italy is from Lugano branch off to Locarno and down the edge of lake Maggiore, eventually coming down to Verbania and Stresa.
Whatever you decide, enjoy the trip. You won't be short of things to see and do.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied

*Italy*

 
sorry, editing previous message. To go down the Stresa side of lake Maggiore from Switzerland you need to branch off at Bellinzona. Senior moment!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 96798

To Eddied,
Thanks very much for your info, never thought of Grand St Bernard what a good idea.

John


----------



## 91502

Hi 
We are looking to do a similar trip in early July. 
We have three weeks so don't know if we are stretching ourselves. 
We sail Hull-Zeebrugge then were going to head for a trip along the Mosel then through to the Italian Lakes. 
We love Garda but thought we would try a more quiet spot at this time of year. 
After 4 or five days we were going to head back through France. 
Any suggestions on this idea? 
James


----------



## arrow2

I am SO jealous, being limited to my 2 weeks in July.......another 10 years to wait!!!

Kevin


----------



## hannah29

for those of you who are driving through switzerland and buying the vignette heres something that may be helpful. 
we drove through in february on route to italy, skiing. we go regularly but this year we were in a motorhome that was over 3.5 tonnes. you cannot buy the usual 40 euro yearly vignette for this. you can either pay 25 euro's for one day or they give you a form for 32.50 which allows you 10 days driving in switzerland at any time of the year. you just have to write in dates when you enter the country. if it is not written on and you get stopped you will be fined. we went with this as it was the cheapest option and we pass through 4 - 6 times in a year.


----------



## Yeti

*Route to Italy*

Hi there Wattapain

Being a regular traveller to Italy, the best and cheapest route I have found is.

calais or dunkerque to brussels
Brussels to Luxembourg
Luxembourg to Strasbourg via Metz (peage)
Strasbourg over Rhine into Germany A5
Offenburg to Basle (swiss vignette at border £18)
Basle to Lucerne
Lucerne to Milan via St Gotthard Tunnel
Milan to Bolgna or Genova for Riviera

I work just north of Pisa and my costs excluding the vignette are approximately 40 euros ! thats for a 7m motorhome and a smart car on a trailer for the whole journey, the tunnel is free !!!

With regards to fuel, the cheapest in Calais is at Auchan supermarket at Coquelles 1.05/ lt last week and In Luxembourg 0.90/ lt

Incidentally I shall be heading south again on the 2nd May, 1800 from Dover by Sea France, Mercedes / Elnagh 116 towing a Smart on a trailer

any way have fun and maybe see you around

regards The Yeti


----------



## sprokit

Hi all

To those still travelling to Italy over the next week - if anyone is interested in meeting up somewhere around Lago d'Iseo about 4th to 6th May? I'd even suggest around Marone, if anyone has a better suggestion, let's hear it. :lol: 

We're leaving on Sunday (29th) after the Peterborough show - Yeti's route is looking good at the moment, but hey, you know what it's like, wake up in the morning and have to decide "do I turn left or right". :? 
Having said that, our intention is to get down to Italy fairly quickly, then meander around for a week or so doing the tourist bit (Venice etc) before heading into France and a slow meander north again.

If your itinerary fits in, we look forward to meeting up - if you come across a Hymer E650 with Sprokit sitting in the front screen (and an MHF sticker attached to the windscreen), give us a knock - who knows, I may even have some beer left (or you may be able to provide some :twisted, or it's fairly easy to obtain some local vino to cement meeting friends you didn't know you had.

Whatever - safe travelling and if our paths cross, make yourself known.

Keith S


----------



## wattapain

Sounds OK to me Keith, , liked the looke of lake iseo and the campsite near Marone looks good.
We're in a Hymer Camp C544K 

Terri


----------



## sprokit

Terri
You have a PM
Keith S


----------



## Yeti

*Swiss road charges*

HI hanna29

Most interested to read your post ! having upgraded to 3850kg I had no idea ,until now that is, that there were different rates of charge,

Obviously when doing that trip a few times a year then the option of the form is the only one.

Next question being of course ! where to get them from ! are they available from the border crossing or can they be obtained from the service stations ie St Gotthard Nord

Your advice would be most appreciated

Cheers

The Yeti


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

Even though I am over 3500kg, they still sold me the annual vgnette for 30 euros at the border. I think if the motorhome is single rear axle, they just sell the sticker for ease.

Russell


----------



## eddied

:? 
Hi Yeti, please let us all into the secret. How did you manage to get a Swiss vignette for £1??
By the way, attention everybody travelling to Italy soon. Make sure you have a good supply of drinking/washing water aboard. According to this morning's news, we are now officially in 'drought stricken crisis' and over the next few days is expected to become 'drought stricken emergency'.
Russell, what have you done with all that water in the lakes?  
saluti, 
eddied


----------



## hannah29

hi yeti

we bought ours at the border. i am not sure if you can get them elsewhere. i think russell is also right. we have a twin axel which obviously makes it look heavier than a single so thats why we were picked up on it. i think if you had a single axel you could quite easily get away with a normal vignette as they don't weigh them, the 10 day pass is cheaper as long as you know that your not going to use it for more than 10 days in a swiss vignette year.

hannah


----------



## wattapain

Well, just a quick update - weather here in Iseo is absolutely crap - cold and rainy since Monday!!  
Has been really busy too as it was the bank holiday (5 day ) weeken!!
Gonna move on I think tomorrow to find some sun ( how bout UK!!) and meantime drown the sorrows !! Good wine & food though!!
Will post again when I next find an internet cafe.
Terri


----------

